# HTC ONE Dual SIM coming to India



## Ricky (Aug 3, 2013)

Those who are looking for premium high end set with DUAL, they may have an option, though Samsung S4 dual sim is available in China but it seems HTC ONE will be first to launch Dual SIM in India in premium segment..




> Though dual SIM phones are not very popular in US and Europe, but in India and China they are very much in demand and the launch of this new Dual SIM version is because of high demands and request which the company had received in bulks from the Indian gadget users. Apart of the Dual SIM feature, rest of the feature remains same as of original HTC ONE.




Src:Techmgc


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks Promising For those who wants premium Dual sim phone. Not for me Though


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

not for me...i hate dual sim, even i use my ace duos , gifted to me, as a single sim device


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice  
Glad that HTC will be bringing a dual SIM version


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it'll be priced around 38k range.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2013)

Good decision imo. Seen too many people carrying a high-end phone and then a low-end Nokia just because of lack of high-end Android dual-SIM phones.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 12, 2013)

HTC One Price in India - Buy HTC One Silver Online - HTC: Flipkart.com
Available at flipkart. Priced 46.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah its available 
*pros: *same config as original One +expandable sd card slot (64GB) & dual sim though internal memory is 16GB
but cost is very high 
*source:* Dual-SIM HTC One available now for Rs 46,495


----------

